# Snow Temp/ Wax



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Does your resort have a nordic center? Nordic skiers are even more interested in snow temp and their section of the website might have the snow temp.

Example: Nordic.html

Or just use all-temp. wax and call it good.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I have heard to wax based on the previous nights temperatures because the snow stays colder than the (next day) air temp, within reason. If the sun is beating down on it all day, then go warmer. If you're using Swix or Racewax, they do have a "wax wizard" on their site where you enter the air temp, snow conditions and it will suggest a wax for you.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow vs Air Temperature for Ski Wax | Skinny Skis Cross Country Ski Blog


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

What happens if you mix both cold temp wax and warm(er) temp wax? Does it give you a better range of coverage for all conditions or does it make you weaker coverage at all conditions?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

your board will warp and crack internally


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> ^^^ :laugh::thumbsup:
> 
> Seriously, toe, we do this a lot at MHM to get things "just right". Mixing wax is a very common practice. I for example in this shit we are stuck with here lately, will use a standard all temp wax and then use an arctic, super hard wax along my edges where the most wear occurs.


Cool, thanks. Is blending the different temp. waxes while they're liquid then uniformly covering the entire base effective?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Makes sense. I bought a block of that Black Magic for last Spring but Bachelor never really got to "Spring conditions" with fresh pow even on closing day.


----------

